

Ask HN: Job title used for UX designers who code into CSS/do other effects? - loceng

To further state what I mean: I need design / layout work done that is relatively minimal. I've created mockups but would like it turned into a polished version, with things like subtle colour fade-ins and outs/changes, etc. It doesn't make as much sense to first hire a UX/UI graphics person to polish it, and then followed up by someone to have to convert it into CSS/JS. Also, I feel it would be better to be able to tinker in real-time to see what functions / flows / works the best.&#60;p&#62;So, is there a special job title I can seek out for such a person? Thanks for any help / suggestions.
======
michaelpinto
Here is the title of the person you're looking for:

Jack of All Trades

Now most Jack of All Trades will be masters of none, although there are
exceptions. Honestly if you've already done the mockups then you've already
done the UX Design. And if you "want to tinker in real time" that makes you
the designer, because that's what a designer does based on that designer's
experience.

If this is the case then next you want to hire someone who is an art director
to do look and feel, and then a front end developer/production person

Can you get an art director who sort of knows production? Yes, but that person
will be weak at production. Can you get a front end developer who can make
things look slick by using off the shelf templates? Sure, but the work may not
be original. Can you get someone to do both? Yes but that person is going to
be more of a rare bird and very expensive. Or they'll be bad at both art
direction and production.

------
flexxaeon
Many front end designers do a good amount of front end development, and the
reverse is also true. At least most that I've met.

If design is most important, you want a front end designer, and specify that
CSS/JS experience is preferred. If development is the focus, ask for a
developer who knows their way around Photoshop/Illustrator and ask for some
design examples to see if they have the design chops you need.

There are some out there who are amazing at both but they will cost ya.

------
Miau
I agree with uptown. Specify the tasks!

In huge software projects there are 3 roles: \- UI-Designer: UI-Designer is
responsible for the overall aesthetics of userinterface. He defines the
display concept of the dialogue system and the style guidelines.

\- UI-Developer: The UI Developer is responsible for the implementation /
coding of the userinterface in the target system to be developed. He needed
deep knowledge of programming (graphic) on the UI provided for software
platform (and hardware system?).

\- Usability Engineer: The Usability Engineer is responsible for setting up
the execution and completion of the entire usability engineering process.

I think you need a Usability Engineer: UE is a Person, who is able to work out
mental models based on scientific theory and heuristics and even realize them.

------
uptown
The title "front end engineer with design experience" would probably cover
what you're looking for, though no matter what you advertise for, you'll need
to specifically ask whether they're capable of doing what you're looking for
regardless of the job title.

